# WHERE TO FIND A 180SX??



## doubledeez22 (Jul 7, 2007)

im having a hard time finding anything on 180sx's stateside...... anybody know where to find one, or a website that'll search just the united states for a 180sx, most sites only search for either a 200sx or a 240sx... i've thought about importing one from japan, but it costs more in shipping than for the actual car. im just looking for a 180 SOMEWHERE in the united states, make an offer on it, have it sent to my general location. get in it, drive it, have fun. ANY information or potential sellers will be very much appreciated.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

your better off geting a 240 do a rhd and an sr swap


----------



## doubledeez22 (Jul 7, 2007)

.... how would i be better off doing that... buying the engine itself is like a good 3 grand... plus labor for swapping it probably another grand or more depending on who does it..
swapping to rhd? diddnt even know that was possible, but that in itself shoulds expensive as hell.....

all that when i could just buy a 180 for 3 grand, import it for another 3 or 4 grand..

better than that.. find one stateside and get it shipped for under a grand to my area......


im curious though how much would it be to do all that you just said.


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Um, isn't the 180SX illegal in the US? i.e. Not street legal.

They were never sold here in the US.


----------



## doubledeez22 (Jul 7, 2007)

i dont know... but i know people have imported them from overseas... and if they're happening to sell them then i could get my hands on one for less cost then getting one imported myself.....

i dont know why they'd be illegal though... its not like its a skyline..
its just a more offical version of a 240...

what about a 200 though i havent really looked up on thoes...


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

It may be 99% the same as a 240SX, but the government doesn't see it that way. If it doesn't have a valid US VIN, it's not legal.

In some states you can get away with it, but that doesn't make it legal.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

it wouldnt cost much you. buy a front clip wich i paid 2500 for mine. swap the motor cut the fire wall off and swap it with the one on the 240sx. obiously its easier said than done. welding skills necessary.


----------



## doubledeez22 (Jul 7, 2007)

trmn8r said:


> it wouldnt cost much you. buy a front clip wich i paid 2500 for mine. swap the motor cut the fire wall off and swap it with the one on the 240sx. obiously its easier said than done. welding skills necessary.


whats a front clip... i looked it up and it just looked like pictures of a complete engine... im guessing a front clip is just the engine part and not the extra stuff you need that comes with a complete engine..? how much would you think labor would be for a typical swap like that?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

a front clip is pretty much the front half of the car, from the dashboard up. now, you can swap in an SR and do a RHD conversion, but the conversion is a MAJOR PITA. but if you do that, you don't have to worry about getting it legalized. your other option is to import one. depending on where you live and how strict they are about imported cars will depend if it will be street legal.


i suggest you research on importing, legalization, etc before you do anything else.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Also, find out about how to register it as a 'Kit Car'. if its a Kit Car, than its legal right off the bat to drive!


----------



## actafoolcavi (Jul 25, 2007)

i have a 200sx that i just got by dumb luck i havent another one in michigan i dont know about other states i havent started fixing it yet it has some rust thru and a few motor problems...."1.8 L Turbo and all subsequent S12 models came equipped with independent rear suspension and disc brakes." "1.8 L SOHC 4-cyl, fuel injected, Garrett T2 turbocharged engine. This engine put out 120 hp and 135 hp in some parts of Europe. In most countries this S12 model was sold with a "Turbo" badge, however in Japan it was marketed as the Silvia RS." just a couple quotes from wikipedia.org this 4-cul also has 8 spark plugs which i wasnt expecting lol but once finished will be posted for sale so if your interested let me know.


----------



## tinyshop (May 23, 2007)

*rhd 240 or 180 s13 s14*

hay man i'm in canada, vancouver .there are lots of rhd cars here ,maybe 10 different companys that import them even fair ladys (300zx).


----------



## Dominic25 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Turbo*

Just get a clean 240sx and throw a turbo kit on it and some suspension. Because if you try to get a shop to install a sr20det it will cost you. But if you have the mechanical know how then sr20 is the way to go.


----------



## xChaSe (Jun 23, 2007)

just buy a skyline....lol


----------

